# NEWBIE HERE!



## RVFIXER (Dec 3, 2004)

I'M NEW TO THE WEBSITE. I ALSO WORK ON CAMPERS. I MYSELF OWN AN OUTBACK. ONE THING EVERYONE NEEDS TO KEEP IN MIND IS WHY YOU BOUGHT IT IN THE FIRST PLACE-TO HAVE FUN!

HERE ARE SOME HELPFUL HINTS

1] DON'T LET THE SMALL THINGS RUIN YOUR TRIP.

2] BRING TOOLS-THINGS WILL BREAK.

3] DON'T TREAT YOUR SELLING DEALER LIKE AN IDIOT-UNLESS TRULY DESERVED. THEY ARE PEOPLE JUST LIKE YOU WHO ARE TRYING TO DO THEIR JOB. YOUR DEALER DOES NOT BUILD THE COACHES. A LITTLE RESPECT AND KINDNESS CAN GET YOU FAR WITH A DEALER.

4] IF ALL ELSE FAILS, CALL KEYSTONE. THEY ARE GREAT PEOPLE AND ARE ALWAYS WILLING TO DISCUSS THE PROBLEM AND HELP IN ANY WAY THAT THEY CAN.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. Which model do you own?

Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Welcome to the website.

Your right of course, not to get caught up in the little things. On the other hand, people spend a lot of money on their rigs and expect a certain amount of quality for the money. I say apply a reasonableness factor before going off the deep end. I also agree whole-heartedly with you on treating someone with respect and curtesy. Personally, if someone comes to me with an attitude he doesn't get near the service as he would if he approaches me with more consideration.

I do have a question for you as an RV expert, or at least more expert than many of us on this site. What prompted you to decide on an Outback over some other brand?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## RVFIXER (Dec 3, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Welcome to the website.
> 
> Your right of course, not to get caught up in the little things. On the other hand, people spend a lot of money on their rigs and expect a certain amount of quality for the money. I say apply a reasonableness factor before going off the deep end. I also agree whole-heartedly with you on treating someone with respect and curtesy. Personally, if someone comes to me with an attitude he doesn't get near the service as he would if he approaches me with more consideration.
> 
> ...


glenn,
its good to hear that other see where i'm coming from. i can understand that people spend there hard earned money and expect quality. but i'll be honest with you, they all break and they all have quality issues. they are not like cars at all.

as far as what i have, its a 2004 28rs. we got it because it's what the wife wanted.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi and Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Don't worry about your member number









How long have you owned an Outback?
Being in the industry what is your opinion of quality overall?

Thor


----------



## RVFIXER (Dec 3, 2004)

Thor said:


> Hi and Welcome to Outbackers.com action
> 
> Don't worry about your member number
> 
> ...


thor

i've had my coach about 1 yr.

i actually like my member number!!!!

as far as quality, see my above post.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! We can probably use someone like you who has real experience with working on rv's. The guys in the northeast are getting togeather a rally this spring, so you might want to look at what they are planning. I can't recall what was last said about location for the rally, but almost any where they go can't be all that far from Newark.

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome, RVFIXER!

Great to have a "pro" around!

We got our camper to make memories with the kids.

Memories are made when people have to interact, and crisis situations provide some of the most enduring memories.

So maybe I should've bought a crappy camper, instead.









BTW, my cabinet doors are a little crooked, now that you mention it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

RVFixer, welcome aboard! Nice to have some folks from another perspective, I know we had a sales guy here a while ago, might still be around too.

Very true about the quality some campers do have issues, then again so do some trucks/cars too.

Hope you can join in the fun and not feel like because you work on these that you get picked on to provide answers, we're just a community with a lot of backgrounds, so jump in, have fun and get to know everyone there... you've only got 665 people to get to know... and the quiz is Sunday


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

rvfixer,

Welcome to Outbackers! Pleased to have you around.

Mark


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome Rvfixer,

Like Steve said, please take no offense if some of us prompt you once in a while for ideas, perspectives, etc.







Nice to have someone like yourself around who can provide a professional opinion on some of the issues that come up.

Look forward to reading your contributions.

Greg


----------



## RVFIXER (Dec 3, 2004)

thanks for the welcome.

please don't take this the wrong way, but i will help as long as there not stupid questions. such as if i have a plumbing leak, should i turn the water off?

thanks and looking forward to helping where i can


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Not taken wrong, at all. I think I know exactly what you are saying. We all appreciate help, I know I do. Thanks for offering.








It's good to know we now have an outlet for the really hard questions!









I'll take all the stupid questions, those are easy.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, rvfixer, here's the bad news -- there will be stupid questions. Maybe even a lot of them.

We have all levels of experience and capabilities on this forum. We have everything from single mom's to temporarily single mom's or dad's due to Iraq to people with a lot of experience such as yourself. We try to treat every question, all discussion, and each poster with courtesy and respect. Negative comments are almost non-exsistent and if you do see any, they are prefaced with a positive attitude and respect toward the sender. We like to keep this forum nice, friendly, polite, and family-oriented so people do not feel intimidated to ask the stupid questions.

Many questions may seem trivial to you since you are in the business and know everything there is to know about the subject. That is probably true of most professions. I once had someone ask me if we could hear each other talk when we were going supersonic. Huh, yeap, sure can unless you're riding on the wing.









When you are expert in something, many questions or comments will seem stupid. So we go with the flow and try to be as helpful as possible to everyone.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well put vdub.

And thanks for answering the intercom question. I always wondered whether or not you could speak to each other while doing mach 2......









Just kidding.









Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Can you hear me now?


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.

It is full of helpful friendly people. Agree with vdub completely. The only stupid question is the one you have and don't ask. We all have things we can learn.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

